# Phone Charger Not Keeping Up?



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I had a wonderful day going - right up to the moment my phone died.

I had it plugged into a charger. My back-up battery did NOT bring me instantly back to life; I had to wait for the back-up to charge the battery in the phone. I also noticed that the batter charged the phone faster than the plug-in charger I'm using.

Is this a simple case of me having the wrong charger? Have you had this problem? Any chargers you recommend?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

What model phone?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I had a wonderful day going - right up to the moment my phone died.
> 
> I had it plugged into a charger. My back-up battery did NOT bring me instantly back to life; I had to wait for the back-up to charge the battery in the phone. I also noticed that the batter charged the phone faster than the plug-in charger I'm using.
> 
> Is this a simple case of me having the wrong charger? Have you had this problem? Any chargers you recommend?


Could be a few things... the phone will always charge faster when turned off. If you have one of those things that plug with the USB port on it, they do go bad. 5 or 6 bucks will get you a new one. Make sure it's 2.1 amp or better. It could be your cable, the wires inside start to come apart and they lose their effectiveness.

If you get power to your charger with the key out/car off make sure you unplug it when you are the driving. The hours of it being on while you're sleeping will shorten it's life.

Walmart has decent cables cheap. $5...


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I had a wonderful day going - right up to the moment my phone died.
> 
> I had it plugged into a charger. My back-up battery did NOT bring me instantly back to life; I had to wait for the back-up to charge the battery in the phone. I also noticed that the batter charged the phone faster than the plug-in charger I'm using.
> 
> Is this a simple case of me having the wrong charger? Have you had this problem? Any chargers you recommend?


Did you use the same cord for the plug in charger and backup battery? If so, its not your charger but your cord.

If you used the same cord on both, than its the cord.

Get the 2.1 amp rated charger like wk1102 stated. It could be that the plug in is rated for less and your backup battery is putting out 2.1amps, therefore you will see the slower charge on the plug in charger.

To find out how many amps your charger/back up battery is at, look around on the devices, it should say on there.

Get the name brand charger/plug if you can. In the long run it is wroth it. I was buying those cheap $5 cables and replacing them every few months. I finally bought the apple version and have not replaced it in a while. This may apply to apple phones more than androids, since androids use a pretty standard USB wire.

*Pro tip Keep a extra charger laying around in your car. (when pax ask if you have a extra, let them borrow the one your using if your phone has enough charge, keep the spare for emergencies) Last thing you want to do is pay $15 for a gas station charger ($5 at walmart). The extra charger would of also helped you troubleshoot your problem today.

I always leave my phones plugged in while Ubering and I may of killed my battery faster in them, but oh well. If I am not in the car, I am either rat home or in the office which I leave chargers at. (If you keep transferring chargers everywhere, you will end up breaking the connectors) but at least I don't have to worry about my navigation source cutting off.

On a side note, if you every go "thrifting" browse through the electronics. Chargers are always there and you can't beat $1. Often, they are bundled in plastic bags with other cords for $1 so its even less than that. Old chargers for different devices are one of my niches on ebay. (yes, i turn off my app to look at garage sales, thrift stores, etc.)


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks for the help!

You're right ... it does matter which cord I use. There's quite a difference, just by swapping cords.

I have not had to use the battery since I found the "good" cord, and began practicing some pretty strict "screen discipline." That is, I keep my phone "dark" unless I'm actually looking at it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> You're right ... it does matter which cord I use. There's quite a difference, just by swapping cords.
> 
> I have not had to use the battery since I found the "good" cord, and began practicing some pretty strict "screen discipline." That is, I keep my phone "dark" unless I'm actually looking at it.


Screen discipline lol... that help but your charger shouldn't have an issue keeping up. If it does its most likely the cord.

There are hundreds of little braided wires that mare up your cable. As those little wires start to break your cord becomes less effective. $5 @ Walmart and you should be good to go.

When you unplug it, pull it by the base not the cord. This will increase the lifeeling of the cord but they all suck, on Android anyway.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Another thing is that some apps drain the battery and use precious (especially if rinning Uber and Lyft apps) resources. These are both apps that you've used...and ones you haven't. For example, I was having huge issues with my phone bricking while trying to accept pings. Every time I ran my app killer, it would have to shut down Facebook. This occurred even when I hadn't used that app. So I deleted it. My phone has literally never run faster or lasted longer.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Various on line stores offer a "rapid charge " cable. Worthwhile investment. 

Keep the slow one in the car if a pax asks to use one.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

If you have an android you can also carry an extra charged battery just in case. I don't break phones, so I have a cheap cover on mine which makes it easy to swap out the battery. (My SO destroys phones and has an otterbox, which is a pain to remove.) For $7 or $8 you can buy a charger for the battery and always have a full one. It's useful if your phone is at 20% and you decide to go walk around ikea for instance. The battery is easier to carry with you than a powerpac.

I do also have a mophi in the car.

I don't want to be stuck running my car just to charge my phone...


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I had a wonderful day going - right up to the moment my phone died.
> 
> I had it plugged into a charger. My back-up battery did NOT bring me instantly back to life; I had to wait for the back-up to charge the battery in the phone. I also noticed that the batter charged the phone faster than the plug-in charger I'm using.
> 
> Is this a simple case of me having the wrong charger? Have you had this problem? Any chargers you recommend?


Yes iv had this problem one get a better charge one that advertises a quick charge also go to the store and have they run a test on your battery apple dose this for free. Another thing make sure you phone is not over hot good luck


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Get an Anker 2.1a charger and use a good cable (From Anker as well) and you will realize what you've been missing.
I never have power issues.


----------



## SweetAMGUberLyft (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone have any suggestions for us Select drivers running Mercedes? The stock AMI cord is like 2 inches long so I found a 5 ft one on Amazon which works with the AMI plug and SORT of maintains the battery life, but DOES NOT charge it really. It also has a aux cable attached but that doesn't work either. I just use Bluetooth and use the cord to keep the phone from dying but paid $20 for the freaking thing and it doesn't even do what I bought it for. Debating returning it after Thanksgiving and getting another one, maybe it's defective. And yes, the seller claimed it worked for my model car.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

An update ...

Yesterday phone charge again became an issue. It seems the charge cords are the weak link.

My charger has multiple jacks. I did not realize that one port is 'fused' higher than the other.

The USB port in my dash now also charges the phone. It looks like cords are again the weak link.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

SweetAMGUberLyft said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for us Select drivers running Mercedes? The stock AMI cord is like 2 inches long so I found a 5 ft one on Amazon which works with the AMI plug and SORT of maintains the battery life, but DOES NOT charge it really. It also has a aux cable attached but that doesn't work either. I just use Bluetooth and use the cord to keep the phone from dying but paid $20 for the freaking thing and it doesn't even do what I bought it for. Debating returning it after Thanksgiving and getting another one, maybe it's defective. And yes, the seller claimed it worked for my model car.


My issue is with the USB port in my cars. Both the Kia and Ford have a built in USB port. They both do fine when I am listening to music, but the Uber app (navigation mostly) kills my battery. The port doesn't charge the phone, it only slows down the battery drain.

I used a USB plug in the 12v outlet in both cars and the problem was solved. 100% battery all night.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I have the same experience as the OP. I'd see that my phone was running down even though the car was running and the phone was plugged in to a USB charging port. After 2 weeks of this I found a partial answer. The cigarette lighter port that the USB charger connects with for juice has become loose. If I hit a speed bump or a pothole, even at 5 mph. the vibration is enough to cause the charger to lose the proper connection to the car, and although it looks alright, it stops charging.

So I too am relying on an external battery when my phone reserves reach 20%. Just another item (along with the stolen seat belt bottoms) that will put a smile on my Hyundai dealer/serviceman's face!


----------



## Ridolun (Sep 1, 2016)

I had the same symptoms... Cheapo USB cables turned out to be the culprit. I tossed all my cheapo eBay cables and bought a set of high quality cables and now the phone charges like a champ.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Just to add but programs running in the back ground can use a lot of juice.
Found this, http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2367542,00.asp


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

The key is to buy a USB lighter/adapter that can charge at no less than 2.1 amps. Beware that there are many multi-port USB/lighter adapters now available but they some charge at only 1.1 amps per port, or they may have a single port that can charge at 2.1 amp (or higher) while the remaining ports are only rated at 1.1 amps or they may include a "smart" charging feature that will allow a device plugged into any port to charge at a higher rate while the rest charge at a lower rate.

What I found with the two-port adapter that I had purchased is that it would constantly switch the port that my iPhone 6 was plugged into to less than 2.1 amps, probably 1.1. amps, the second I plugged a passengers phone into the other port and then stay that way...eventually I would notice that my iPhone had almost completely drained its battery over time despite being plugged in and indicating that it was charging.

I've since ordered a 4-port charger rated at 9.6 amps total that can supply up to 2.4 amps to each of the four port simultaneously.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Just to add but programs running in the back ground can use a lot of juice.
> Found this, http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2367542,00.asp


Damn that Dark Web!
Just kidding.... meds are making me dopier than usual!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> Damn that Dark Web!
> Just kidding.... meds are making me dopier than usual!


LOL, RS.

Really is a thing but cell phones like computers come with all sorts of bloat, crap and other software begging for attention. And they all use up your battery.

An easy one is turning off the wifi when not home. If it is on, searches all day using ram and battery and doing nothing for ya.

Also, closing everything and restarting phone before starting work will help battery and your phone will be faster and more responsive as it is doing less.

Just what I have found. Am sure there could be more but beyond me! lol


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I had a wonderful day going - right up to the moment my phone died.
> 
> I had it plugged into a charger. My back-up battery did NOT bring me instantly back to life; I had to wait for the back-up to charge the battery in the phone. I also noticed that the batter charged the phone faster than the plug-in charger I'm using.
> 
> Is this a simple case of me having the wrong charger? Have you had this problem? Any chargers you recommend?


I find my new LG will die w/I a couple hrs. I have a couple extra batteries that I charge when not working. I also take my plug in and stop at fast food places that have a plug in ....sometime I take a break and turn it off to recharge....I am going to get a tablet so I will have 2 devices....


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

If you want to replace the charging hub first try this one:

http://amzn.to/2hMJMqV - $12.99 (was $39.99) 4 Ports USB Car Charger, iXCC

Four USB 2.4a ports for maximum charge speeds, compatible with all USB charging devices (phones, tablets, headphones etc)





















If you want to replace the cord first here is an Apple Certified Lightning Cord:

http://amzn.to/2iF0cGh - $5.99


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

this iXCC model is my cfavorite so far, its been great will charge 3 devices at the same time no problem. ( havent reied mreo than 3  
http://a.co/8ksq144


----------



## uberprotips (Oct 11, 2015)

I have one cigarette lighter. My cigarette lighter does not work (and the insert are where I can change a broken fuse is damaged).

Do you recommend any particular battery pack that isn't bulky that has lots of charge?

What else can I use to keep my phone and passengers phone charging? Again, what is the best external portable battery pack do you recommend?

Thank for any advice. - SD


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I don't think there a specific charger for your needs.

What I suggest is to look at the lithium battery jump chargers for a car. They are rechargeable . They run about $40-50 on ebay or Amazon. I don't know how long it will power your phone but it will last a lot longer than the back up batteries normally avsilable. Specs will tell you storage capacity.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

uberprotips said:


> I have one cigarette lighter. My cigarette lighter does not work (and the insert are where I can change a broken fuse is damaged).
> 
> Do you recommend any particular battery pack that isn't bulky that has lots of charge?
> 
> ...


My wife bought one from Amazon I wish I had a link, It charged my phone and her phone from 0 to full and still had 3 put of 4 bars... it's abput the size of a box of 100s ciggarettes.. it was about 20 bucks.

That said, for less $ you can buy an external ciggarette lighter / accessory port and just wire it directly to your fuse box.

Take a fuse out, one for an accessory. Strip the wire a half inch or so, fold it over the tab on the fuse and push the fuse back in. Then find a ground for the other wire. A few it under the dash or use double stick tape.

You probably even have a slot in the fuse panel marked spare.. look in owners guide if so, try that one first


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I agree with Mike. I had a bad car alternator that I could not afford to replace, so I bought the Duracell 900 Amp Car Battery Recharger as a work-around. My car manual said that I needed approx. 600 - 700 amps to jump start my car, so I went a bit higher...

Be warned,,,, these things can be pretty heavy. I find it irritating to carry a 16 + pound battery charger down a flight of stairs to my car at 5 AM. Ultimately I did have a new alternator put in but I do like the added sense of security that the Duracell device provides.

Qty:Qty:1
$76.49 + Free Shipping 









* Product Features *
*



































*
* Jump-starts V8 engines up to 27 times on a single charge *
Jump-starts your car, truck and much more. Safely and easily starts all types of 12V lead-acid batteries, including trucks, cars, hybrid starter batteries, boats, motorcycles and personal watercraft.

* Inflates tires to 160PSI *
Integrated air compressor efficiently inflates tires, sporting equipment and more, right from the stand-alone Jump-Starter unit. This completely portable inflator does not need to be plugged in.

* 2.1 Amp USB port quickly charges smartphones up to 11 times *
Just plug your smartphone or tablet into the jump-starter's USB port for fast, full portable charging. Ideal for camping or remote locations! Jump-starter also includes one 12V auxiliary output port for additional charging options.

* Ultra bright LED emergency light *
Built-in flashlight provides bright illumination for easy jump-starting hookup and tire inflation on dark roadsides; can also be used to signal passing motorists or summon assistance


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

yeah... I realize that the Duracell device is OVERKILL for your specific problem... still, having it in the front seat of my car is like having a guardian angel riding with me! And since it is my policy that NO ONE rides in the front passenger seat it is all good.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I use an iPhone and have found running lyft,Uber,waze and a mileage tracking app will run my battery to about 43% in a few hours. Plugging in with USB will keep up but barely. I wish iPhone had a removeable battery.


----------



## artemis (Jun 20, 2017)

I found this item that basically has an electrical socket in it that plugs into your lighter (it has a second lighter outlet too. I use that to plug in my large apple plug so that my phone charges faster.

Always force quit apps and clear the ram before going out.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Don't charge with your car's USB jack. It can't deliver enough amps to charge your phone while you use it. Use a cigarette lighter adapter and make sure it delivers 2.1 amps or so.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Daytime sun out hot day is gonna drain the battery no matter what charger you use. Best bet is to keep it out of the heat in your car somewhere if possible during ling trips


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Get an Anker 2.1a charger and use a good cable (From Anker as well) and you will realize what you've been missing.
> I never have power issues.


I love Anker. Best cables I have ever found.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

LAbDog65 said:


> I use an iPhone and have found running lyft,Uber,waze and a mileage tracking app will run my battery to about 43% in a few hours. Plugging in with USB will keep up but barely. I wish iPhone had a removeable battery.


They do...You just have to find the right video on youtube.


----------



## Tofolux (Sep 22, 2017)

Use a good quality Quick Charger and decent cables.... Your cars built-in USB ports or generic cheap USB cigarette lighter chargers offer little to no charge. Only thing they will do is prevent your battery from draining any further.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

The only time I ever had this issue is because my cable was getting torn up. It was a nice high quality cable, but after years of Uber, Lyft, and Amazon it was obviously damaged and started to fall behind in active charging.

Of course as mentioned you need a 2.1a USB port.

Other than that it's just the basics. Keep your phone cool and out of direct sunlight as much as possible. If your battery is ancient it might be time to replace it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If android i buy the Samsung brand usb cords on walmart.com, still need to be replaced every 3-4 months of driving full time but they are cheap and better than ebay


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> If android i buy the Samsung brand usb cords on walmart.com, still need to be replaced every 3-4 months of driving full time but they are cheap and better than ebay


Yikes, my OEM Samsung cable that came with my Note 4 lasted around 2 years of full time driving use. Just replaced it earlier this month, and I wasn't exactly nice to it.


----------

